# Tivo remote with Sony TV - probs...



## ash10 (Jul 8, 2004)

I've set up the Tivo remote to control my Sony TV...

Trouble is, volume up/down, mute and standby all work - but I can't get the telly to switch on in this manner.

The Sony remote doesn't turn the telly on if you press the power button - to do that, you need to press a channel number or the "( )" button.

Any ideas how to map other functions to the Tivo remote?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

I'm afraid there is no way to get it to do what you want. The code is just not programmed into the remote and the peanut is not a learning remote.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## pauly (Jan 13, 2003)

i've just got exactly the same problem :'-(

hoping against hope here but... is there absolutely no way round this other than buying a new telly?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

If it's that important, buy a universal learning remote to replace the TiVo remote and all others. The Home Theater Systems MX-500 (or MX-700) is my favourite. And cheaper than buying a new telly.


----------



## pauly (Jan 13, 2003)

bit late for xmas now though! 

.. i may just have to treat myself


----------



## d33mb33 (May 13, 2004)

I have two Sony TVs, an older (~2000) black widescreen and a new silver widescreen.

The tivo cannot switch on the black tv but it can switch on the silver tv by pushing the "standby" button.

This isn't exactly problem free as when they get out of sync you find that switching the tv on causes the tivo to switch off!


----------



## pauly (Jan 13, 2003)

haha yes i have a similar thing here now.. i've got my remote set to turn the sony tv off (but not on because it can't) and also my hifi will turn on and off. i just have to remember to turn on the hifi with the tivo remote first and the the tv on with the tv remote, otherwise turning the hifi on turns off the telly and its another walk back across the room to get the tv remote. now i've done it a couple of times i think its starting to sink in


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Are there versions of the Remote control out there by any chance?

My original one controlled my Sony fine, volume, mute and TV on/off.
The replacement one I've just got won't do the TV on/off.
Shame I didn't write down the code I used when I got the original working!

Andy


----------



## ywu (Jan 12, 2003)

I know this is a thread from many moons ago but hopefully someone can help!

I bought a replacement remote (the standard silver one) a while back thinking that it would be a good spare should something go wrong. Well, the trusty original has started playing up and I'm trying to set up the new one for my Sony TV.

I did write down the remote code at the time - 0211 - but the replacement doesn't seem to control the telly in the same way using that code. Volume up/down is okay but not Standby or Mute.

Any ideas? The TV is a Sony KV32FX60.

Thx.


----------

